
Zuckerberg in Holocaust denial row - sudenmorsian
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-44883743
======
bsenftner
We were told all we needed to know back when The Facebook was a Harvard only
site, and his reaction towards the trust others were granting him was "those
suckers!". He may be rich beyond all our dreams, but he's a dumb smuck for
never realizing the opportunity he blew.

